# Everyone's Favorite Smallmouth Lure



## SMBHooker

Had a request for a list of good smallmouth lures so, I thought this topic would be a good thread to start up for the new fishing season. 

It's also an opportunity for those who've chosen to join the SW race to 20"s to get there post count up or gain some good info on lures and techniques that could win a smallie of that size. 

It's a timeless topic/subject so please don't ignore the thread just because its been posted before. 

One of the best techniques that's produced good results often is shallow running cranks. The "Ohio Special" Rebel Craw of course comes to mind but, any small 2'-4' running cranks will do. Try do find a spot where a fast run (riffles) dumps off into a slower pool with good river bottom load of hard rock and/or pebbles. Work the crank with the current or cross current allow the lip to tick the bottom enough that every now and again you find hard contact that deflects the lure in a random direction. When this happens pause your retrieve for a moment. Usually a smallmouth that was tracking the lure will take that moment to strike or a fish holding behind that rock will nail it out if instinct. It may take some hang ups to get the feel of telling the difference between a strike and bottom contact. But with practice you'll add a productive technique to your bag of tricks.

I like a crank with a black back and chartreuse body. Smallmouth love chartreuse!!


----------



## 9Left

Tubes,Tubes,and more tubes..fish 'em till your sick of 'em! Tubes are one of the best fish catching lures on a river,particularly starting in early summer all the way to October

Another must have in the box is ballhead jigs and twisty tail grubs..this lure will produce fish year round and can be fished a lot of different ways. If I had onlt 2 lures I could use all year on the river..these would be it.


----------



## junebug red

I have the best luck using small jigs. I like using smaller size cause it helps catch more fish when they are been finicky


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I have caught more big smallmouth on Husky jerks than anything.Granted,when I'm fishing smallies,I'm usually at Erie,Dale Hollow,Cumberland,etc.On streams and rivers it's a toss up between HJ'S and tubes.I also have great success w/Chompers on a weedless stand up jig head in all smallmouth waters,in any color,as long as it's pumpkinseed.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TurtleJugger

I'm going to try sm fishing this year. Are the soft plastic crawls any good? And what brand of tubes work best?


----------



## fishmasterflex

5-6in senko. Very effective when worked in riffle. Weightless texas rig throw upstream and let it flow with the current and bounce off the rocks. 



Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tom 513

#1 Small tubes, and #2 plastic craws on a shakeyhead jig


----------



## strongto

For smallies I almost exclusively use bass teaser tubes. They are yet to fail me.


----------



## SMBHooker

TurtleJugger said:


> I'm going to try sm fishing this year. Are the soft plastic crawls any good?


Yes, really good. Texas rigged with a 1/8 oz bullet head. I like to peg the bullet with a tooth pic tip broken off to stop the lead from running up the line. 

I like to have one on a rod and toss it next to small holes next to grass lines near the bank.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

It kinda depends on whether your after numbers or size. I fish 90% rivers and streams. And I probably catch far fewer smallmouth than any one else that fishes streams as much as I do. But I'd rather catch one nice one than ten little ones. Here's the break down of my 19 inch plus fish from last year in southwestern ohio rivers.

19.50 on lipless crank
19.25 on square billed crank
19.75 on buzzbait
19 on a hair jig
19.25 on hair jig
19 on spinnerbait
19 on a grub
20.5 on a grub
21 on a grub

Back in the day I'd tie on an inline spinner and throw it all day. I caught way more fish but maybe only one or two 18 inch plus fish all year.


----------



## SMBHooker

TurtleJugger said:


> I'm going to try sm fishing this year. Are the soft plastic crawls any good? And what brand of tubes work best?


Old thread but good resource: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=159148


----------



## SMBHooker

fishmasterflex said:


> 5-6in senko. Very effective when worked in riffle. Weightless texas rig throw upstream and let it flow with the current and bounce off the rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've never fished the longer Senko's but, I've had great luck with big smallmouths using the smaller size in Red w/Red Flake.


----------



## fishmasterflex

SMBHooker said:


> I've never fished the longer Senko's but, I've had great luck with big smallmouths using the smaller size in Red w/Red Flake.


i find with senkos the bigger they are then the bigger the fish. but they provide alot less fish than the smaller ones.


----------



## co-angler

oldstinkyguy said:


> 19.50 on lipless crank
> 19.25 on square billed crank
> 19.75 on buzzbait
> 19 on a hair jig
> 19.25 on hair jig
> 19 on spinnerbait
> 19 on a grub
> 20.5 on a grub
> 21 on a grub


OSG, is this list in chronological order?


----------



## oldstinkyguy

co-angler said:


> OSG, is this list in chronological order?


Nope but I did find when putting the list together that the five caught on jigs were all after Sept 1. I thought that was kinda interesting. I glanced at the year before at it was pretty much the same. A 20.5 was my years big fish and caught in late fall on a grub. In fact the last five 20's were all on some kind of jigs and all in the fall. That's why I have zero chance in the race to the 20 thread. I'll be the last guy to catch one not the first.


----------



## Alex_Combs

Rebel cranks. (Or any shallow diving/floating crank)
The black back with the white body and black diamonds going down the body is my "ol' faithful" lure. But I've caught more smallies on it than anything else.

1/16th oz jig heads with a chartreuse 3 inch twister tail grub. This works well for me all year but most effective in the first couple months of smallie season.

Pop-Rs!
My personal favorite because who doesn't love top water action? I'm a real big Rebel fan so those are the poppers I buy. I've had most luck with the black backs with an orange mouth.


----------



## greghal

SMBHooker, this is a great post, very informative. Over the years of smallmouth fishing I thought the beatle spin in the brown orange crawdad shade was the best smallmouth lure you could use. I would also use a 3'' floting rapala alot. I still think those are good lures, but after reading all the post on this forum I've used some different lures these last two years. I have enjoyed fishing the rivers and creeks alot more because of the help of the very same guys that have replied to this post. So thank you guys. I like the 
1/8-1/4 oz. leadhead jigs with twister tails or swim baits, the lipless cranks in crome and black. I'm going to try co-anglers go to bait Manns minnow this year if I can find it. Good luck to everyone and hope to see some you guys out there this year.


----------



## HOUSE

I'm embarrassed to say it, but I got hooked on tubes last year while fishing with Garrett, Matulemj and BassAddict. That's probably my favorite smallmouth lure to throw, but I've caught a lot more fish on Rebel Craws, Pop-R's and small spinners. I must have drank the same big-fish Koolaid as Old Stinky Guy, because I don't intend to throw any of those lures ever again.

*Question for the tubers on here*: what is your favorite line to use? I had 8pound mono on my setup last year and was thinking of switching to 10pound braid.

-House


----------



## Dandrews

I catch most of my good smallmouth on a 3 twistertail but a suspending jerkbait is close second. Ive caught some nice ones on lipless cranks but Im usually targeting another species with those, it might pay for me to pay a little closer attention to the conditions in those circumstances. While thinking this over & looking at some of my older photos Ive come to realize that Senkos have worked pretty well for me too.


----------



## Intimidator

Buck Creek, Mad, and CJ smallies all fall for these.....new colors are Dark Sculpin, Smallmouth magic, Houdini, and Sun Gill.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RNeiswander

I fish plastics 90 percent of the time. Of that time it's probably a weightless craw 2/3 of the time and the rest are fluke style baits or tubes. I don't fish very big or fast moving water so weightless works just fine, most strikes I get on are on the fall or just when I pick it up.


----------



## GarrettMyers

I have 2 lures that are equally my favorite for river smallmouth. Small green pumpkin tubes over a 1/4 oz oversized gamakatsu (very important) jighead typically and 4" green pumpkin senkos Texas rigged with a 1/8 oz weight. I use heavier weight than most guys. Although they seem somewhat similar, each has it's own application in my mind. Overall, I think it's tough to beat a tube in most situations. There was a time last summer when the bite was tough. Smallie reports were few and far between. The only thing I could get them to eat was a senko. In the summer especially, they are an awesome lure. My breakdown from last year is nowhere near as impressive as OSG's, but hey, who's is? I'll include my 17's so I can actually make a list haha. 

18.5" green pumpkin tube
19" green pumpkin tube
17" green pumpkin tube
17" black power bait craw
18" green pumpkin tube
17" green pumpkin senko
17.5" green pumpkin senko

I got a little distracted by the mysterious striped fish late last summer and didn't really fish for smallies in the fall. I think my last 17" was in late August or September. I will be using a grub this fall though. This is such a cool subject for a number of reasons, but my favorite thing is the variety of choices. For example, OSG doesn't use tubes and I remember him saying something to the effect of "It's one of my least favorite lures in the river, but a senko type worm might be the only thing that will work right now." It's funny that my two favorite lures are disliked by a guy who catches smallies like it's his job. There's a lot of subjectivity to lure choice, and we all have our reasons to love "our" lures.


----------



## rustyfish

Spinnerbait is the easiest most idiot proof thing I have found so that's what I stick with. Strike King KVD 1/2 ounce willow sexy shad was my favorit last year.
But my list pretty much starts and stops at 17.25" if that tells you anything.
Hope to try some more jigs and tubes this year.


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Rebel craw, Tubes and Keitechs 4" swimbaits in sexy shad.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left

HOUSE said:


> I'm embarrassed to say it, but I got hooked on tubes last year while fishing with Garrett, Matulemj and BassAddict. That's probably my favorite smallmouth lure to throw, but I've caught a lot more fish on Rebel Craws, Pop-R's and small spinners. I must have drank the same big-fish Koolaid as Old Stinky Guy, because I don't intend to throw any of those lures ever again.
> 
> *Question for the tubers on here*: what is your favorite line to use? I had 8pound mono on my setup last year and was thinking of switching to 10pound braid.
> 
> -House


HOUSE, I use 8 pound mono also with the tubes,i strictly use the 4" tubes though, even the 10" smallies can eat that tube with no problems,just the same as the big ones, my buddy uses braid only with his tube rigs, I tried it,only benefit I could see was MUCH more sensitivy, I could feel everything on the bottom of the river,thebiggest disadvantage to the braid was hang ups or snags,no line stretch and pretty much had to cut the line


----------



## 9Left

HOUSE said:


> I'm embarrassed to say it, but I got hooked on tubes last year while fishing with Garrett, Matulemj and BassAddict. That's probably my favorite smallmouth lure to throw, but I've caught a lot more fish on Rebel Craws, Pop-R's and small spinners. I must have drank the same big-fish Koolaid as Old Stinky Guy, because I don't intend to throw any of those lures ever again.
> 
> *Question for the tubers on here*: what is your favorite line to use? I had 8pound mono on my setup last year and was thinking of switching to 10pound braid.
> 
> -House


HOUSE, I use 8 pound mono also with the tubes,i strictly use the 4" tubes though, even the 10" smallies can eat that tube with no problems,just the same as the big ones, my buddy uses braid only with his tube rigs, I tried it,only benefit I could see was MUCH more sensitivy, I could feel everything on the bottom of the river,thebiggest disadvantage to the braid was hang ups or snags,no line stretch and pretty much had to cut the line


----------



## 9Left

By the way, where the heck is BassAddict?? Hes been MIA this whole winter...


----------



## TurtleJugger

Thanks a lot for the info guys. I've learned a lot reading over this forum this last year and have really enjoyed the threads and all the info I have gained


----------



## co-angler

9Left said:


> By the way, where the heck is BassAddict?? Hes been MIA this whole winter...


I thought everybody knew...
BA83 got all jacked up on his mommas special blend, swore he could catch a 23" smallie from the WWR and then while wading decided to pee in the river. Upon doing so, one of those nasty little fish parasites swam up his urine stream, got comfy in his intestinal tract and gave him a near deadly case of sepsis.
Poor guy now goes around telling folks that he is the Lizard king as the high fever nearly fried his brain.
Either way, it was going to be mommas special blend or his cavalier ways that would have eventually caught up to him.
I miss the old BA83. We'll probably never get him back now.
Pray for his children....


----------



## oldstinkyguy

My wife is gone shopping, the weathers cold, I have a cold. So with nothing else going on I brought out the pack I carry wading to see just what is in there...

A pack of fluke type baits
A pack of 4" worms
a buzzbait
a box of assorted hair jigs
five colors of 3" grubs
two colors of shad type swimbaits
several square billed crankbaits
1 medium running shad crank
some skirted jigs
some pop-r's
a zara puppy
some inline spinners
some spinnerbaits
several suspending minnow plugs 
several floating minnow plugs
several sinking minnow plugs
all the minnow plugs are in several different sizes and colors ranging from a 5' smithwick rouge down to a three inch chrome rapala 
( I like minnow plugs)
a couple small lipless crankbaits
and a bunch of bigger ones for night fishing
none of which is set in stone and might change if Im going someplace different like say a tiny creek or the OR.
Plus a tape measure, pair of pliers, thermometer, a cool fossil, some pepper spray, unidentifiable refuse, a little Debbie wrapper and the head lamp (I keep forgetting I need to put a file in there)

I guess my point is. I try really hard to try and fish the best bait for the piece of water in front of me. Heck I'd carry more if I had a Sherpa along to carry more. But I'm in the real estate camp mostly, It's location, location, location, after that the lure choice is just trying to find the best tool for the job at hand. Very cool interesting thread tho with some food for thought.


----------



## HOUSE

co-angler said:


> ...parasites swam up his urine stream, got comfy in his intestinal tract and gave him a near deadly case of sepsis...


I can't help but ask the question, why is his urine stream directly connected to his intestinal tract?


----------



## co-angler

HOUSE said:


> I can't help but ask the question, why is his urine stream directly connected to his intestinal tract?


I said they were nasty!
It ate its way from the bladder into his intestines. This really set off the sepsis. It was all down hill from there.
I know a doctor that can explain it better and put it laymens terms if you'd like.


----------



## SMBHooker

GarrettMyers said:


> I'll include my 17's so I can actually make a list haha.


Hey, I could go my whole life never catching a river smallmouth over 17's and be quite happy. A 17"er is a heck of a fighter and a rare commodity in the river. 



GarrettMyers said:


> It's funny that my two favorite lures are disliked by a guy who catches smallies like it's his job. There's a lot of subjectivity to lure choice, and we all have our reasons to love "our" lures.


I think you hit on something key here. The tenacious behavior of smallmouth make them equal opportunity predators. You get a lure in front of them, be it Garrett's tube or OSG's grub they will take it down without prejudice. 

There is alot of good info here for those new to river smallmouth fishing. These lures and the techniques of presenting them are real valuable but, learn to read in-between the lines and pick up on the real nuggets when you read about these catches. The hardest part of the puzzle for a rookie or seasoned vet is patterning these big smallmouth. Key in on where these fish are caught and try to duplicate this in your own river water. Pay attention to the river conditions; weather, water level, water clarity, water location, river bottom composition. Throwing the "secret weapon" just anywhere will eventually catch you fish. But you want to be able to duplicate this the next time out weather on the same river or a new spot. Grits Gresham said it best:

*"Establishing the pattern, then, consists of experimenting and interpreting. The first is virtually worthless without the second. If the angler does not know what he is doing when he does catch a fish, then his success is apt to be short-lived. In that unhappy event his experimenting must be repeated until he again stumbles upon the right formula."*

If you can dig up a copy of Gresham's book (Complete Book of Bass Fishing) you wouldn't be disappointed in the turning of any page he's wrote on bass fishing. 

Above all though is . . time spent on the water. I think Garrett can for sure testify with his own experience that this alone will better your fishing.


----------



## SMBHooker

co-angler said:


> OSG, is this list in chronological order?


I like this idea, it really shows the diversity of lures these big river fish are taken on. 1st find the best "fishy" lookin spot you "know" smallmouth are in and try your had at any of these lures and techniques till you catch a few. I think the key for everyone is confidence. Commit to a lure until you're comfortable with the technique. You may find you dislike some and love others. Over time you'll develop your own bag of tricks that works for you consistently. This is how I've learned and gained confidence in my smallmouth hunting. It takes time though. Over the course of a season you may only pick up one or two lures that really fit your style of fishing. A good example of this can been seen in my transition at the end of last year to really learn to use and catch fish on topwater. Before last year I've never caught a fish over 12"s on top. But, after some practice I became more proficient. But, the first several outings where I began to use these were not very successful. I believe actually I was about to give up on the whole effort till I got out one day and caught a dozen 12"-13"s on a topwater minnow plug. I might if I find the time try to put of some lesson's learned on topwater from last year. Its the most exciting and rewarding technique I've yet caught smallies on. 

*I put this one in chronological order for you CA:*

18" Topwater Plug - 10/10/13 SMB

18" Topwater Plug - 9/21/13 LMB

19' Topwater Plug - 9/10/13 SMB

18" Paddle Tail - 8/27/13 SMB

17" Caffeine Shad - 8/6/13 SMB

19" Caffeine Shad - 8/1/13 SMB

19.5" Caffeine Shad - 6/11/13 SMB

17" Hard Jerkbait - 5/7/13 SMB

18" Spinnerbait - 4/23/13 LMB


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

My largest smallies The last few years have been coming on top waters, BIG top waters 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gibson330usa

My biggest smallmouth have come on green pumpkin tubes and Rebel craws. Last year I learned to use the Jewel Sculpin to find them then I switched over to the tubes a bit downstream and could usually catch a larger one. I use the Rebel craws from the kayak to hit the creekmouths, downed trees and similar hot spots and had some luck with that. The big ones seem to hit the Craw as soon as it hits the water. From the yak I could recover a snagged lure, I don't mind losing some soft plastics. Either way I use 8 lb mono.


----------



## kingofamberley

I have luck throwing hopping tubes around on a ML spinning rod, but they will hit anything. I've caught decent sized smallies while tight-lining big balls of nightcrawler for catfish, as well as fly fishing tiny foam beetles for sunfish.


----------



## trailbreaker

white inline rooster tail


----------



## XUbassfishing

Walk the dog style Topwater baits or willow blade compact spinnerbait with a light colored skirt. The Topwater bite seems to be good post-spawn and a spinnerbait can go spring through fall.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Ripshad 400 in green/chartreuse


----------



## co-angler

SMBHooker said:


> Hey, I could go my whole life never catching a river smallmouth over 17's and be quite happy. A 17"er is a heck of a fighter and a rare commodity in the river.


But would it be worthy of the ever so rare SMBHooker smug leer?


----------



## senger

A jig accounted for some 20 inch fish back in the day when I river fished a lot. It seems to me that 75 percent of the smallmouth posted in a year are on tubes or rebel craws. But except for some big bass QM used to post on a rebel craw most really big fish are not caught on either. There's usually a 20 posted on a tube every year but its also far and away the most popular lure choice. As a percentage it can't be nearly as good a big fish lure as a skirted jig, a bucktail jig or a grub.


----------



## GarrettMyers

senger said:


> So Stinky catches 9 fish over 19 inches, two over twenty which means he probably caught twenty five or thirty 17+ fish and its just subjectivity that in the same exact rivers you catch one 19 inch fish? I'm not trying to badmouth your fish or start a fight. Just saying you might want to rethink that one way is just as good as another. I don't fish nearly as much any more as you guys but I'm pretty sure 9 is 9 times more than 1. Results is results. If Sconner says I should use a swimbait for saugeye in the upper GMR I'm thinking I might want to try a swimbait for saugeye in the upper GMR. Cause his pictures are stuffed full of giant saugeye. Results. Same for House or Littlemiamijeff and hybrids out of the Ohio.


It's not like I haven't used grubs many many times and still continue to do so. I've probably used a grub on 30 different occasions at least since 2014 started. I've just had more success with smallies off the other two. Believe me, I'm not into trying to be right, I just want to catch the most quality fish possible. Your post was just simple common sense. If someone doesn't know that they are probably a terrible fisherman. I'm not an idiot who is going to only use a senko and tube because I've got something to prove. This took a weird turn.


----------



## GarrettMyers

senger said:


> A jig accounted for some 20 inch fish back in the day when I river fished a lot. It seems to me that 75 percent of the smallmouth posted in a year are on tubes or rebel craws. But except for some big bass QM used to post on a rebel craw most really big fish are not caught on either. There's usually a 20 posted on a tube every year but its also far and away the most popular lure choice. As a percentage it can't be nearly as good a big fish lure as a skirted jig, a bucktail jig or a grub.


Haha!!! You changed your post too late!


----------



## SMBHooker

co-angler said:


> But would it be worthy of the ever so rare SMBHooker smug leer?


Ha Ha, I've given a 13"er the pleasure of a pic with the "smug leer" so I sure wouldn't discriminate for one much bigger.


----------



## Just Fishin'

My all time favorite is still a green pumpkin tube. However, a keitech swimbait has recently jumped up there as well. Always helps when you catch a couple nice smallies on a bait. 

As others have mentioned, it comes down to what you're confident in. If you asked me this last year, keitech would not have been mentioned.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cat Mangler

If all else fails, I'll throw a jig and 3" grub. White works great but I've also liked green pumpkin. 

Hard plastic crawfish replicas get debated a lot on here. Although I'm no expert, my break down of them is this: both the Rebel Craw and Rebel Teeny Wee Craw will catch fish. 

I've had luck with them in several different situations, including holding it in fast current down stream when smallies are holding just below runs. When the "race to 20" is over, throw a teeny wee on and find a good spot for schooling BABIES about 8-10" and they'll where you out. 

If I happen upon a good deep hole I know has some more mature fish, I will use a Storm Thunder Craw(the neon green & orange my fav.). It has similar action but sinks unlike the Rebels, which I LOVE to throw in a DEEP slow eddy next to swift current. If they don't eat it on the fall, they do just after I begin a slow retrieve. Gotten several 14-15" footballs this way, but NONE over!

My favorite lure has got to be the Yum 4" senko in pumpkin seed w/red flake. Got me my second best smb at 16.25" and even more 14-15" than any craw. Not to mention tons of lmb including my 19" PB. 

When it comes to top water, the Rebel popper has been my favorite(black & chrome w/ pink mouth). I would definitely not dismiss a black Jitterbug either. Works darn well for me, just wish I could find smaller sizes.

As far as Tubes go, tried em a few times but have had not one catch on em. Don't know what it is but I just can't seem to get em. I plan on focusing on them a little more this year though. 

Now this is where some may feel is cheating since its not a lure but, my PB SMB bit on a 4-5" creek chub. You put that in the face of a hungry small jaw, its gonna bite hard. JMHO though.


----------



## fishing on credit

Rapala X-rap emerald shad I think. Zulu tandem rig is tough to beat as well


----------



## FishDoctor

SMBHooker said:


> I've never fished the longer Senko's but, I've had great luck with big smallmouths using the smaller size in Red w/Red Flake.


I too like a bit smaller size the 4 in even for bigger small mouth. Pumpkin with red flake and rig them wacky. 

To answer the question though. It really depends on where I am fishing, the conditions etc. Come dusk, in the spring and summer--I'm throwin black buzz baits. 

Vs on a warm sunny day with fish real active in riffles I'm probably throwing either a 3.5-4" tube or some type of craw imitation. I really like SKs bleeding tubes in green pumpkin or black/blue. Last year I started throwing Berkley havoc fatty craws in the dark blue, green pumpkin or watermelon and had great success with them.


----------



## FishDoctor

HOUSE said:


> I'm embarrassed to say it, but I got hooked on tubes last year while fishing with Garrett, Matulemj and BassAddict. That's probably my favorite smallmouth lure to throw, but I've caught a lot more fish on Rebel Craws, Pop-R's and small spinners. I must have drank the same big-fish Koolaid as Old Stinky Guy, because I don't intend to throw any of those lures ever again.
> 
> *Question for the tubers on here*: what is your favorite line to use? I had 8pound mono on my setup last year and was thinking of switching to 10pound braid.
> 
> -House


House--

When I'm throwing tubes or soft craw imitations (like the havoc fatty craws-see post above), I only ever throw with braid. I like the braid b/c I normally peg them with a bullet weight to get the free end to stand up like a crawdaddy stopping in a defensive position. The braid lets me feel every little bump and knick going on down there.

Its also a lot more abrasion resistant which you want when you're bouncing that bait in and out of rocks. 

Which braid? That's a tough question that would probably require a thread of its own. In fact there was a good thread about braids, diameter and true breaking strength over in the tackle section some time ago. Lots of good info in that thread. I'll have to see if I can find it. I dont believe all braids are created equal, but I think you have to find one that works for you and go with it. On my baitcasters I use for presenting tubes I run 10-14lb fireline in smoke.


----------



## darkseid69

My personal fav, though hard too find in stores is a super rooster tail spinner in copper. The willow blade is offset and it runs good in fast water.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

My go to for stream smallies is a 1/4 oz. White buzzbait. Love catching fish that way. And it seems to be my most productive. Also love a fluke and wouldnt be without tubes or a shallow crank. The last couple of years I have been warming up to swimbaits also. Interesting thread SMB

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker

Mr. Basskisser said:


> My go to for stream smallies is a 1/4 oz. White buzzbait. Love catching fish that way. And it seems to be my most productive.


I learned an eye opening lesson in topwater last year. Everyone knows topwater action is fun and exciting due to the visual component. But, to add to this excitement I was very surprised at the size of fish this presentation calls up . . and that's BIG smallmouth. 

Do you have a favorite hole you've pulled smallies out of before? Anytime you can get out is obviously the best time but, if you can time it so you meet the river at early mornin or at dusk put a topwater lure on and put it right in one of these favorite holes you've caught fish in before. Odds are the same holes that have produced for you before will still produce again with topwater but, you may notice an upgrade in the size of smallmouth that comes out of that familiar honey hole. I caught some Big Smallmouth out of holes I previously fished with success but, with topwater the size of fish was notably BIGGER. Try it, I dare ya!! You won't be disappointed you did.


----------



## Cat Mangler

SMBHooker said:


> I learned an eye opening lesson in topwater last year. Everyone knows topwater action is fun and exciting due to the visual component. But, to add to this excitement I was very surprised at the size of fish this presentation calls up . . and that's BIG smallmouth.
> 
> Do you have a favorite hole you've pulled smallies out of before? Anytime you can get out is obviously the best time but, if you can time it so you meet the river at early mornin or at dusk put a topwater lure on and put it right in one of these favorite holes you've caught fish in before. Odds are the same holes that have produced for you before will still produce again with topwater but, you may notice an upgrade in the size of smallmouth that comes out of that familiar honey hole. I caught some Big Smallmouth out of holes I previously fished with success but, with topwater the size of fish was notably BIGGER. Try it, I dare ya!! You won't be disappointed you did.


Preaching the top water again?

I as well, discovered the potential of getting into bigger fish this way. Got most off poppers "walking the dog" and a black jitterbug slowly retrieved with pauses thrown in here or there. I attribute my motivation to go topside in part to OSG's buzzbait testimonials, as well as your own posts SMB. 

Still haven't gotten any off a buzz bait. I admit, it was probably because the junk I bought before, but I upgraded this year to the booyah brand since I believe the "clacker" will help to attract more fish. That's my theory anyways.


----------



## sammerguy

Ashamed to admit it, but I have never caught a fish on a buzzbait.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

.......... 3/8 oz Booyah BLACK buzzbait, all summer long boys!!!
If you don't catch them on that, there aren't any fish where you're at! Can't count the 18" or better fish I've caught on that bait 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

LMRsmallmouth said:


> .......... 3/8 oz Booyah BLACK buzzbait, all summer long boys!!!
> If you don't catch them on that, there aren't any fish where you're at! Can't count the 18" or better fish I've caught on that bait
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And might I add that once you start catching them on the Buzz you have a hard time throwing anything else! Nothing compares


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing on credit

I have always struggled setting the hook on a buzzbait or spinnerbait. My land to strike ratio is terrible. Any suggestions?


----------



## co-angler

LMRsmallmouth said:


> And might I add that once you start catching them on the Buzz you have a hard time throwing anything else! Nothing compares
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I know where I toss them but where are your favorite areas to fish these bass slayers sir?


----------



## fishmasterflex

fishing on credit said:


> I have always struggled setting the hook on a buzzbait or spinnerbait. My land to strike ratio is terrible. Any suggestions?


Wait... most of the time a fish strikes a topwater the instant reaction is to set the hook. Allow a pause between the strike and the hook set to allow the fish to get the lure all of the way in their mouth. Its hard to do because people get excited on a topwater strike but you need to let them eat it.


----------



## SMBHooker

fishing on credit said:


> I have always struggled setting the hook on a buzzbait or spinnerbait. My land to strike ratio is terrible. Any suggestions?


I had been working on this at the end of last year but never got around to posting it but I can't see a better time to post it than now. I hope this helps you out FOC (fishign on credit) and anyone else that is wanting to become more proficient on this topic. 

*Wow, what can I say about topwater river smallmouth fishing . . . in a word, EXPLOSIVE!!!*

It was only late last year in the emergence of fall that I for the 1st time made a decision to take a focused self taught lesson in calling smallmouth up to the surface. Never before had I done more than put a surface plug on top of the water for more than a few casts with my fingers crossed thinking the whole time to myself, "this ain't gonna work!" After only two long minutes of &#8220;commitment&#8221; to the presentation I would make the "smart" decision to change to something I was more comfortable with. Looking back now after a few short months of hard earned success I can only wonder how much exciting fishing I missed out on by storing my topwater lures in the back of my tackle box for so many years. 

I&#8217;ve not fished these lures in the river for more than the end of last season but I believe I&#8217;ve learned a few things that might be helpful to others that are hoping to put this presentation into their bag of tricks. The biggest thing I&#8217;ve discovered that has really helped in allowing this presentation to perform the way you want it to is to have some faith in it. You have to know that this lure works and it can and will work for you. Belief will come only after you have started to experience some successes with the lure. I don&#8217;t know why we as fisherman tend to think that &#8220;they&#8221; can get a lure to work for them but somehow we can&#8217;t have success with it. It&#8217;s an exciting way to catch fish no doubt but the enthusiasm you hear about fishing this way won&#8217;t set in until you&#8217;ve experienced an explosive attack on the surface for yourself. Despite the defeated attitude you may have reading this I am telling you, you can but more importantly you should learn topwater fishing for smallmouth, it just is that fun!

Aisles of tackle in every store pine for your dollar. . choices, so many choices, where to start? You can buzz the surface, let it float on the pause, spit water about or churn the water with blades. If you&#8217;re a novice to this craft, do as I did and keep it simple to start. Go for simple. A simple topwater plug like the Rebel Pop&#8217;r is cheap and easy to use and the best place to start. Later after you earn your stripes with the plug you can adventure in to prop baits, buzzbaits and dawg baits. But for now let&#8217;s talk about how to start popp&#8217;en plugs in the river for your bronze reward. 

This is a lengthy topic that can be dissected many different ways but I&#8217;m gonna only attempt to inspire some enthusiasm that might move you to give this a try on your next river trip. I&#8217;ll intentionally leave much undiscovered on this topic in hopes that you&#8217;ll find an appetite for more information once you&#8217;ve walked a few miles of topwater river. 

Let&#8217;s talk color, I&#8217;ve heard pro and amateur anglers alike say that color doesn&#8217;t matter because smallmouth will only see the bottom of the lure. This though is far from the truth. Color does indeed matter but secondary to action. No matter what the topwater lure is at some point it will find its way submerged completely underwater at which point the entire profile is visible to the bass. The Pop&#8217;r will on fist cast land on the surface but as you begin to work the lure it will at times roll to either side or pull just under the surface and this is especially true the more aggressively you work the lure. Color though does not need be overly complicated. The simple rule of using natural colors in clear water and using dark and bright colors in stained muddy water is all anyone really need follow to gain some added success in your color choice. Just remember the bass will see more than just the bottom of your lure. 

*Clear Water = Natural/Clear Colors
Stained Water = Brighter/Darker Colors * 

I&#8217;ll cover a few other key components that may help in giving you a leg up on your opponent. For topwater presentations your best line choice will nine times out of ten be mono because of its buoyancy. Mono is buoyant so it will float on the water&#8217;s surface giving you the best performance out of your topwater plug. Other lines such as braid and fluorocarbon are denser than water and will sink. When your line sinks it pulls down the lure at the knot and works against the designed action your topwater plug is meant to produce. 

There are other small modifications that can make a big impact on the action and appearance of your lure that you&#8217;ll be working on the surface. One easy option that can help in the action of the lure on most topwater lures is changing the knot you tie. Try using a loop knot instead of your regular go to knot. This knot is especially helpful when you advance your presentation by &#8220;walking the dog.&#8221; You can walk a Pop&#8217;r if needed but a Zara Spook or similar lure works best for that. The loop knot allows the lure to impart its designed action more freely. 

A topwater plug like the Pop&#8217;r is an excellent lure to learn to fish topwater especially in the river for smallmouth. One obvious reason is because of its simplicity. It&#8217;s flat out easy to use but another great attribute is that it excels in river water with it being most effective in and near current seams. In open water slack areas on the river you might get better results with other topwater tactics like your walk the dog style lure like a Sammie or with a buzzbait. Another small but effective mod you can make is to add suspend dots to your lure. Sometimes if you can get your topwater plug to point its nose up on the pause you&#8217;ll get a few more strikes that you may not otherwise have induced. By adding the suspend dots, when your lure points its nose up with the tail end submerged the lure better mimics a wounded baitfish. This next bit of advice I read recently. I don&#8217;t have personal experience to back it up but it makes sense to me and at the very least wouldn&#8217;t harm your chances at a good bite. The addition of tail feathers has been said to give you an advantage when using a topwater plug. The reason this is effective is because when your lure is at rest all is still except for your tail feathers. This is especially true in the river. When your lure&#8217;s action is suspended the river&#8217;s current will still impart action on the feathers as they will give off a fraction of movement as the water runs through the feather&#8217;s individual hairs. The movement is subtle but noticeable to our quarry. This slight movement makes the lure still appear wounded but alive enough that a smallmouth will want to make a meal of it. 

The most frustrating part of fishing topwater that affects most new topwater fisherman is setting the hook. When you get your first few bites you will have to fight off your own instincts to react to the bite with the same discipline the fish could not exercise. Because topwater action is exciting you will instinctively want to set the hook the moment you see a fish roll or explode on your lure. Fight this urge. It is much easier said than done. I&#8217;m not sure where I picked this up from but if this becomes an issue for you try the following. As soon as you see a smallmouth bust on your lure tell yourself to &#8220;Set the Hook!&#8221; Really pronounce this in your head like so, &#8220;Set . . . The . . . Hook!&#8221; The time it takes you to recite this phrase is the perfect amount of time to allow the smallie to take the lure completely. There are other tricks like counting to &#8220;one one thousand,&#8221; either way it&#8217;s the same principal. I like the &#8220;Set the Hook,&#8221; method because of its parallel to the actual action you are attempting to accomplish. Over time with practice it becomes second nature but at first if you notice this being a problem use this easy fix. 

Give topwater a try you will be glad you added the most exciting method of fishing to your collection of bass fishing skills. 

Here's a few pics of good options to choose for topwater. The 1st is Gary Yamamoto's new hard bait line up. Very cool lookin lures. I love his concept on the eye!
- SMBHooker

*Black Diamond *










*Full Body*











*Great Choices for Topwater Plugs*


----------



## Slick50

For me in creeks and rivers its been hands down the Rebel Craw & Panther Martin spinners. Go big for quality and small for quantity. Although it takes some skill to dig that BIG craw down in the creeks bed without gettin him hung it sure can pay off. Takes a lot of feel and stop and go that also triggers strikes. And if your in Mad River throwing that smaller sized Panther Martin you may even get a few high flying acrobatic Rainbows or a Brown or two once and a while. A little off topic, but an added bonus for the fun factor


----------



## Cat Mangler

Its crazy how you speak of the top water apprehensions, SMB. I, as I'm sure a lot of others were, was the same way with just letting the top water lures sit by. Despite all the things I was told about the top water bite, I still always hesitated.

In fact, until a near skunk, I never even really tied one on. Was a super hot afternoon in the fall last year and couldn't get even a nibble after some 2-3 hours of moving around and trying all my go-to's. Got to a nice current seam and noticed some bait fish "bouncing" around on the top all over.

That's when I said to heck with it and threw on one of the rebel pop'rs I'd just picked up from ole wally world on clearance. First cast out, and a couple of pops later, I got a 15" fatty flying outta the water with my lure in her mouth. I believe the only reason I even hooked it was because of my delayed reaction due to the awe of what I just saw. 

Truly is an amazing thing to witness. Will say it was a little tricky after that getting used to waiting to set the hook. Definitely well worth the effort and patience required. If this thread doesn't get more people going top side, especially if they read your posts from last fall, I don't know what will?!

Tight lines man!


----------



## deltaoscar

Great topwater write up SMB. I don't throw them nearly enough, hardly ever actually.

I'm going to make it a point to use them more this year.


----------



## Slick50

Good point Cat Mangler. Theres a time and place for everything


----------



## MuskieJim

Rebel Crayfish - a picture is worth 1,000 words!


----------



## FishinandCBs

I'm all about the rebel topwayers myself.I killed on all species with my my rebel...just picked up the chrome and black wounded shad.looking forward to gettin it in the water.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker

Cat Mangler said:


> Its crazy how you speak of the top water apprehensions, SMB. I, as I'm sure a lot of others were, was the same way with just letting the top water lures sit by. Despite all the things I was told about the top water bite, I still always hesitated.
> 
> Tight lines man!


Yep, I can't really account for it either Cat? It just seems on some kind of level intimidating to start to throw them, this is especially true if you already have other tricks in the tackle box that work for ya.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER

My newest favorite is a 4" Bass Pro Triple Ripple grub, I bite enough off the front of the lure to fish it on a Roadrunner head. Slow rolling is the key to this setup. Troy can verify how productive this combo worked in the past. Side note I'm planning to ambush some big girls with Joshy's latest edition Craws and some of the new color swims. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader

The Sonic boom in brass and chartreuse. Will definitely get you the numbers and is usually good for a few 16" ± along the way


----------



## Khersh88

#3 mepps black fury or the silver with buck hair and red tip


----------



## jcustunner24

MuskieJim said:


> Rebel Crayfish - a picture is worth 1,000 words!


Couldn't agree more. I use them almost exclusively. If for some reason I can't get bit, I'd rather move down the river than change lures.

That 2nd fish is an absolute pig. Did you weigh it?


----------



## MuskieJim

jcustunner24 said:


> Couldn't agree more. I use them almost exclusively. If for some reason I can't get bit, I'd rather move down the river than change lures.
> 
> That 2nd fish is an absolute pig. Did you weigh it?


I am either throwing the rebel crawdad or a topwater. Those smallies are either focused on the top or the bottom. Rarely in between.

The middle fish was just under 7 pounds.


----------



## shark fin

bill norman deep little n in mean green hhawgs


----------



## Roscoe

MuskieJim said:


> I am either throwing the rebel crawdad or a topwater. Those smallies are either focused on the top or the bottom. Rarely in between.
> 
> The middle fish was just under 7 pounds.


Those are some Beautiful SMB.Good catch!What line do you use for the Craws?And what line for topwaters?Thanks.




Roscoe


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

co-angler said:


> I know where I toss them but where are your favorite areas to fish these bass slayers sir?


In the middle of the summer during my favorite time of the year to fish the buzz bait, I concentrate on shade and current only. I totally skipped long pools and still water. A lot of big fish have been caught in shallow areas with fast-moving water. It's amazing how well they hide sometimes. Shade is another important factor. You can't see looking directly up at the sun and neither can they. I fish almost exclusively in these two areas during the heat of the summer 90% of the fish are in that water anyway. Good luck with the buzz bite this year!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## master of none

1/8 oz rooster in black for me


----------



## TurtleJugger

I had a question on the top water lures. I'm gonna try learning it this year and was wondering if my everyday bass pole would work with the top water lures like the rebal pop-r?


----------



## SMBHooker

TurtleJugger said:


> I had a question on the top water lures. I'm gonna try learning it this year and was wondering if my everyday bass pole would work with the top water lures like the rebal pop-r?


I've used spinning and baitcast gear either one will work. What is your outfit?

Check out the write up I posted down below a bit, you should find it helpful.


----------



## TurtleJugger

I have a Berkeley bass pole and a Abu Garcia spinning reel. I think it's just a medium action rod


----------



## chuck976

Thanks for the info SMBHooker! So many new things I can try and gained knowledge on. My go-to is always a 1/8 oz. Vibric Rooster Tail in Tiger Yellow. The reason I use a Vibric is because I don't usually fish for anything in particular, just take my yak out and see what I can get...and ANYTHING will hit on those vibric rooster tails.


----------



## SMBHooker

I've not been able to make it out after them yet but things are starting to heat up out on the water. With the given interest in topwater in this thread I thought I'd post a good video that demonstrates most of the info covered below. 










SMBHooker said:


> I had been working on this at the end of last year but never got around to posting it but I can't see a better time to post it than now. I hope this helps you out FOC (fishign on credit) and anyone else that is wanting to become more proficient on this topic.
> 
> *Wow, what can I say about topwater river smallmouth fishing . . . in a word, EXPLOSIVE!!!*
> 
> It was only late last year in the emergence of fall that I for the 1st time made a decision to take a focused self taught lesson in calling smallmouth up to the surface. Never before had I done more than put a surface plug on top of the water for more than a few casts with my fingers crossed thinking the whole time to myself, "this ain't gonna work!" After only two long minutes of commitment to the presentation I would make the "smart" decision to change to something I was more comfortable with. Looking back now after a few short months of hard earned success I can only wonder how much exciting fishing I missed out on by storing my topwater lures in the back of my tackle box for so many years.
> 
> Ive not fished these lures in the river for more than the end of last season but I believe Ive learned a few things that might be helpful to others that are hoping to put this presentation into their bag of tricks. The biggest thing Ive discovered that has really helped in allowing this presentation to perform the way you want it to is to have some faith in it. You have to know that this lure works and it can and will work for you. Belief will come only after you have started to experience some successes with the lure. I dont know why we as fisherman tend to think that they can get a lure to work for them but somehow we cant have success with it. Its an exciting way to catch fish no doubt but the enthusiasm you hear about fishing this way wont set in until youve experienced an explosive attack on the surface for yourself. Despite the defeated attitude you may have reading this I am telling you, you can but more importantly you should learn topwater fishing for smallmouth, it just is that fun!
> 
> Aisles of tackle in every store pine for your dollar. . choices, so many choices, where to start? You can buzz the surface, let it float on the pause, spit water about or churn the water with blades. If youre a novice to this craft, do as I did and keep it simple to start. Go for simple. A simple topwater plug like the Rebel Popr is cheap and easy to use and the best place to start. Later after you earn your stripes with the plug you can adventure in to prop baits, buzzbaits and dawg baits. But for now lets talk about how to start poppen plugs in the river for your bronze reward.
> 
> This is a lengthy topic that can be dissected many different ways but Im gonna only attempt to inspire some enthusiasm that might move you to give this a try on your next river trip. Ill intentionally leave much undiscovered on this topic in hopes that youll find an appetite for more information once youve walked a few miles of topwater river.
> 
> Lets talk color, Ive heard pro and amateur anglers alike say that color doesnt matter because smallmouth will only see the bottom of the lure. This though is far from the truth. Color does indeed matter but secondary to action. No matter what the topwater lure is at some point it will find its way submerged completely underwater at which point the entire profile is visible to the bass. The Popr will on fist cast land on the surface but as you begin to work the lure it will at times roll to either side or pull just under the surface and this is especially true the more aggressively you work the lure. Color though does not need be overly complicated. The simple rule of using natural colors in clear water and using dark and bright colors in stained muddy water is all anyone really need follow to gain some added success in your color choice. Just remember the bass will see more than just the bottom of your lure.
> 
> *Clear Water = Natural/Clear Colors
> Stained Water = Brighter/Darker Colors *
> 
> Ill cover a few other key components that may help in giving you a leg up on your opponent. For topwater presentations your best line choice will nine times out of ten be mono because of its buoyancy. Mono is buoyant so it will float on the waters surface giving you the best performance out of your topwater plug. Other lines such as braid and fluorocarbon are denser than water and will sink. When your line sinks it pulls down the lure at the knot and works against the designed action your topwater plug is meant to produce.
> 
> There are other small modifications that can make a big impact on the action and appearance of your lure that youll be working on the surface. One easy option that can help in the action of the lure on most topwater lures is changing the knot you tie. Try using a loop knot instead of your regular go to knot. This knot is especially helpful when you advance your presentation by walking the dog. You can walk a Popr if needed but a Zara Spook or similar lure works best for that. The loop knot allows the lure to impart its designed action more freely.
> 
> A topwater plug like the Popr is an excellent lure to learn to fish topwater especially in the river for smallmouth. One obvious reason is because of its simplicity. Its flat out easy to use but another great attribute is that it excels in river water with it being most effective in and near current seams. In open water slack areas on the river you might get better results with other topwater tactics like your walk the dog style lure like a Sammie or with a buzzbait. Another small but effective mod you can make is to add suspend dots to your lure. Sometimes if you can get your topwater plug to point its nose up on the pause youll get a few more strikes that you may not otherwise have induced. By adding the suspend dots, when your lure points its nose up with the tail end submerged the lure better mimics a wounded baitfish. This next bit of advice I read recently. I dont have personal experience to back it up but it makes sense to me and at the very least wouldnt harm your chances at a good bite. The addition of tail feathers has been said to give you an advantage when using a topwater plug. The reason this is effective is because when your lure is at rest all is still except for your tail feathers. This is especially true in the river. When your lures action is suspended the rivers current will still impart action on the feathers as they will give off a fraction of movement as the water runs through the feathers individual hairs. The movement is subtle but noticeable to our quarry. This slight movement makes the lure still appear wounded but alive enough that a smallmouth will want to make a meal of it.
> 
> The most frustrating part of fishing topwater that affects most new topwater fisherman is setting the hook. When you get your first few bites you will have to fight off your own instincts to react to the bite with the same discipline the fish could not exercise. Because topwater action is exciting you will instinctively want to set the hook the moment you see a fish roll or explode on your lure. Fight this urge. It is much easier said than done. Im not sure where I picked this up from but if this becomes an issue for you try the following. As soon as you see a smallmouth bust on your lure tell yourself to Set the Hook! Really pronounce this in your head like so, Set . . . The . . . Hook! The time it takes you to recite this phrase is the perfect amount of time to allow the smallie to take the lure completely. There are other tricks like counting to one one thousand, either way its the same principal. I like the Set the Hook, method because of its parallel to the actual action you are attempting to accomplish. Over time with practice it becomes second nature but at first if you notice this being a problem use this easy fix.
> 
> Give topwater a try you will be glad you added the most exciting method of fishing to your collection of bass fishing skills.
> 
> Here's a few pics of good options to choose for topwater. The 1st is Gary Yamamoto's new hard bait line up. Very cool lookin lures. I love his concept on the eye!
> - SMBHooker
> 
> *Black Diamond *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Body*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great Choices for Topwater Plugs*


----------



## MuskieHunter43

Punisher jigs , punisher float-n-fly jigs ,deep diving cranks , Rapala x-raps , silver buddies and a zarra spook


----------



## Govbarney

5" Super Grub(Green Pumpkin FLK). Nothing better and I don't know why, and I have tried just about anything. 
Caveat, they fall apart really easy. I have looked everywhere for a similar grub that's sturdier, but nothing catches smallies like this one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

THE TUBE RULES!!!!!


----------



## kycreek

Rattletraps


----------



## Saugeye Tom

so do coomers, ned rigs sexy shad square bills , twisters, and did i sat shadow raps.....


----------



## Shortdrift

Saugeye Tom said:


> THE TUBE RULES!!!!!


And rules, and rules, and rules as long as it is green pumpkin.


----------



## JPfishing

Tubes, jig/pig rig, and the topwater buzzbait has ALWAYS produced for me.


----------



## AtticaFish

River fishing......
Black/Red Glitter Venom 4" Super Do rigged on a jig head.


----------



## 3 dog Ed

Pop-r, Charlie Brewer slider worm, Chigger craw


----------



## BMustang

I just returned from Pickwick Lake, Tn., where I was introduced to the TRD (The Real Deal), commonly known as the Turd.

It is a three inch, do nothing, finesse bait, and I really had success with both largemouth and smallmouth with it. Short fish and keepers alike.
This do-nothing bait should make bait manufacturers nervous. IF fish hit this mini-stick bait, they will hit anything. Ergo my first rule of fishing - Fish where they are!!!

Below is a pic of my homemade version, on a 1/16th oz jig.
This Ned-Rig is most popular, but can be fished Texas rigged, but rarely hangs up as is.
I used 10 pound test on a 6 1/2ft light action rod, and retrieved it in short hops.

The "official" TRD is manufactured by Z-Man, are elastic and buoyant.


----------



## garhtr

I like these








This one is the most enjoyable to fish.







This is my most effective bait especially in low clear late summer conditions. 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I like these
> View attachment 261482
> 
> This one is the most enjoyable to fish.
> View attachment 261483
> This is my most effective bait especially in low clear late summer conditions.
> Good luck and Good fishing


i DONT SEE ANY TREBLE HOOKS.......


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> i DONT SEE ANY TREBLE HOOKS.......


 You probably won't !


----------



## Tastefishy

I've had great luck using an 1/8 oz jig and 2" white twister tail or a Mapps Fury III black/yellow.


----------

